# The Abandoned Hotel, Aberdeen, April 2012



## Stussy (Apr 17, 2012)

Been eyeing up this hotel for a few weeks, it has been boarded up for a few months unfortunately copper thieves did get in and started stripping the place but were caught luckily. This explore was completed with JFRSteve and 2 non members.

The hotel dates from 1600 with several extensions and additions. The hotel is currently going through planning consents to convert it into flats and building numerous houses on the grounds.

Although the hotel is not really in a state of dereliction or decaying I thought I would still share. The place still has loads of contents and the bedrooms are all still fully furnished etc.

I have no external shots as I think it should remain protected for the meantime but locals of the area may know of its location.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 18, 2012)

wow this looks amazing very nicely done thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh my god, thats just waiting for people to come back to work and open up for customers! Totally amazing.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 18, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Oh my god, thats just waiting for people to come back to work and open up for customers! Totally amazing.



It's only been closed for a matter of months, there was a massive hotel chain that took a Swan dive (pun intended) a couple years back. This hotel was bought fairly cheaply by a consortium in Aberdeen and it was doing very well, so it was put up for sale at 2m, didn't sell so the conversion applications went in.


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 18, 2012)

love it. does it have a name?


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 18, 2012)

Great pics, and don't blame you for wanting to keep it protected it's still lovely inside


----------



## deathhormone (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovely Building. Don't blame you for keeping it protected. Are these all photo's taken downstairs?


----------



## jfrsteve (Apr 18, 2012)

yeh most of those pictures are from down stairs , some o the rooms even smelt fresh when you opened the door. was a really nice find


----------



## Stussy (Apr 18, 2012)

deathhormone said:


> Lovely Building. Don't blame you for keeping it protected. Are these all photo's taken downstairs?



As jfrsteve said, the photos are all from the main areas, the bedrooms were all very similar and not very photogenic to be honest, might get more if I return soon.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 19, 2012)

gosh how weird that so much is there still..lovely place. good report


----------



## wolfism (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice one, think I know it, didn't realise it had closed though…


----------



## Mouse1903 (May 8, 2012)

I only ate there a year ago in the Conservatory bit. Food was crap


----------



## muppet (May 8, 2012)

some great stuff left behind . thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 10, 2012)

Fantastic! Looks like a great mooch! Damn metal thieves but great they got caught. Dont blame you for not showing outside shots, those buggers watch these sites. Graet report,thanks for sharing


----------

